# Đại lý chính thức chuyên bán và thi công  lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp giá rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (18/11/20)

*Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp rẻ nhất tại Quận 11. Đơn vị nào uy tín nhất?*


Quận 11 – địa điểm của những nhà hàng, showroom, văn phòng công ty hay đơn giản chỉ là những quán trà sữa, quán ăn nhỏ,… do đó, nhu cầu tìm kiếm một sản phẩm máy lạnh để phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh thuận lợi hơn lúc nào cũng chực chờ trong suy nghĩ của nhiều chủ đầu tư…

 Và máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp với công suất lên đến 50.000BTU hứa hẹn là một sản phẩm vô cùng phù hợp cho các vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà hàng tiệc cưới, máy lạnh cho quán café, cho showroom hay các văn phòng công ty…

 Chúng tôi biết bạn cũng đang rất muốn tìm một đơn vị uy tín nhất để *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp rẻ nhất tại Quận 11* đúng không nào? Cùng theo dõi bài viết này và chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn cái tên bạn cần nhé!
Xem thêm: lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-50hp-re-nhat-tai-quan-11-don-vi-nao-uy-tin-nhat.html









*GIÁ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP LÀ BAO NHIÊU? CÓ GIẢM GIÁ KHÔNG?*
​Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng phân phối, điển hình trong đó chính là:



Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy: 35.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Daikin: 36.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Panasonic: 37.300.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Gree: 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp LG: 37.700.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp Nagakawa: 25.800.000đ
 

Ở vị trí 5, 6 công suất của các máy này là 5.5hp, tuy nhiên chúng tôi vẫn muốn đưa vào danh sách máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp để tăng thêm sự lựa chọn cho các bạn. Trong công suất máy lạnh, 5.0hp và 5.5hp thật ra không chênh nhau là bao nhiêu cả, quan trọng hơn hết, các chuyên gia điện lạnh khuyên bạn nên lắp đặt dư công suất 1 chút để đảm bảo tuổi thọ cũng như sự hoạt động bền bỉ hơn của máy đấy!










*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 5.0HP RẺ NHẤT TẠI QUẬN 11?*
​
Chúng tôi tự tin là đơn vị mà bạn đang cần tìm để hợp tác và *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp rẻ nhất tại Quận 11* đây. Không cần tìm kiếm ở đâu xa nữa, ngay tại đây đã có một dịch vụ luôn sẵn sàng giúp đỡ bạn hết mình – Hải Long Vân đấy!



*Lý giải cho sự khẳng định chắc nịch này, có lẽ phải xuất phát từ 4 lý do sau đây:*



Là đại lý cấp 1 của tất cả các thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp kể trên, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp những sản phẩm chất lượng, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, bảo đảm sản phẩm còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện.
Vì là đại lý cấp 1 nên giá máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất toàn miền Nam, bạn sẽ không thể nào tìm được một đơn vị naofo có giá ưu đãi như chúng tôi đâu.
Đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm trên 5 năm trong nghề điện lạnh và từng lắp đặt cho rất nhiều công trình lớn nhỏ, không chỉ là loại máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp, mà tất cả các loại máy, chúng tôi đều đã từng lắp và hoàn thành rất tốt.
Tư vấn, báo giá tận tình nhất cho các bạn, nếu các bạn cần được khảo sát công trình thực tế, nhân viên kỹ thuật sẽ có mặt sau 2 tiếng, bàn bạc trực tiếp với bạn và đưa ra báo giá hoàn chỉnh nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu.
 

=> Hợp tác với chúng tôi, chắc chắn sẽ không bao giờ làm bạn thất vọng đâu!



*LỜI KẾT.*


Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng nhau đi tìm hiểu về đơn vị nào *lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp rẻ nhất tại Quận 11* rồi, hy vọng bài viết dù ngắn này vẫn sẽ mang đến cho bạn những thông tin cần nhất về máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp cùng sự tin tưởng để hợp tác với Hải Long Vân nhé! Liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng tư vấn trực tiếp cho bạn nhé!



Ngoài sự chuyên nghiệp trong lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp rẻ nhất tại Quận 11 ra, chúng tôi còn nhận thầu cho tất cả công trình trên địa bàn TPHCM, Bình Dương, Long An, Đồng Nai và các khu vực lân cận với giá cực kì ưu đãi…



Một thông tin vô cùng sốc nữa đây, giá các sản phẩm máy lạnh tại Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất toàn miền Nam đấy nhé! Không chỉ có máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp không thôi, mà _máy lạnh treo tường_, _máy lạnh âm trần_, _máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió_, _máy lạnh multi _các hãng cũng đều là cực phẩm đấy.

Nguồn link tham khảo:   https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

